# What capture software will display video *source* Bitrate?



## mccauley (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm capturing A/V output from a DVR using an Elgato HD60 S+ capture card. The software displays the source resolution (1080p/60), but not the bitrate. For recording, I can select a Bitrate up to a max of 60Mb/s. I'd like to use a bitrate close to the original to avoid unnecessarily large files.

Can anyone recommend software that will display the bitrate of the original source?

Thanks for any advice...


----------



## mccauley (Dec 31, 2021)

Assuming my source information is correct, for cable, 12.5Mb/s is the minimum for HD with MPEG-4, and 19.2Mb/s for MPEG-2. 

Until recently, Spectrum was broadcasting at 12.5Mb/s and 9.5Mb/s for MPEG-2 and MPEG-4, respectively. Today, according to Spectrum they are using MPEG-4 compression on their new boxes, and their bitrate is 180Mb/s. 

I would have been surprised if they said 18Mb/s, but 180?????????????????? Yet, they insist that it's 180Mb/s!


----------

